

Talking To People You Don't Know - ian
http://soundboy.tumblr.com/post/41976330421/talking-to-people-you-dont-know-london-hn-meetup-jan

======
koopajah
This was an awesome talk and will definitely push me to come to more HN London
meetup.

There also was a great question at the end asking you if there was some common
traits to "detect" exceptional people to recruit and your answer was really
insightful. You should consider adding it to your post or maybe dedicating a
blog post to it.

In your talk you explained how you changed of roles at Songkick and it seems
to be linked to finding people better than you at what you did so leaving them
"in charge" of this part and taking up a new challenge. Hiring exceptional
people and a good fit is hard as you described it. You have to find them and
them convince them to work for you. But how do you hire someone for a role
where he will be better than you at what you do and how do you convince them
to take up on the offer?

------
Peroni
The video for this talk will be online soon. It was comfortably one of the
most insightful talks at HN London for a very long time. Definitely worth
watching once it's up.

Cracking work Ian.

